# What container for whitetail Maceration?



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

a bigger rubbermaid bin


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

MIbowhunter49 said:


> a bigger rubbermaid bin


There you go. .....or a Rubbermaid trash can. Oh....and you think one head stinks? I have 14 macerating at the moment in my garage. (Yes, I do taxi work, too)


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

What exactly is maceration? I have a head skinned and cleaned about as far as I can, and I'm going to boil it for a while - then "maceration"? Are you soaking the skulls in something? Thanks


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ maceration is the process where one cleans the skull to the best of there ability, and then soaks the said skull in water that is kept at 75 to 80 degress F. for around 2 to 3 months. While doing so you will need to skim the fat and stuff off the surface of the water. An occasionaly water change in required, but you must always keep some of the old water so the bacteria in it can transfer to the new water therefore letting the maceration process continue. This is the best method for preserving nasal bones, and other small bones on animals(IE - I have done a mole skull which is paper thin). This method is usually used in museum grade or collector grade bone preservation.

never thought of a trash can. I have the biggest tub they carry at my local wal mart and its still to narrow and shallow... 

Can anyone pst some pics of there setup?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot codykrr. 

I don't know if this will help you, but I saw a picture on the net of a deer head soaking in a regular five gallon bucket with the antlers sticking out over the top (obviously, I guess). Maybe you could use saran wrap around the top of a bucket and around the antlers tightly enough to keep the smell down? It might take a lot of wrap to get a good seal but it might work.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

you could always put it in a pot and boil it and the whole thing will be done in a few hours. oh and no smell.


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

redneckone said:


> you could always put it in a pot and boil it and the whole thing will be done in a few hours. oh and no smell.


Sounds like he already chose the better of the flesh-removal options...


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

redneckone said:


> you could always put it in a pot and boil it and the whole thing will be done in a few hours. oh and no smell.


Yeah, sorry, I like my nasal bones intact. It might stink, but its far better quality. 

I found a cheap plastic 55 gallon drum. thinking about trying that this year!


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

After googling around some, I read that boiling can shrink the skull, and crack teeth too, so I just steamed the skull for a little while and cleaned it up again before soaking it. 

Next year I'll try to get a colony of those Dermestid beetles going before hunting season. They charge a hundred bucks around here to clean a deer skull.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

redneckone said:


> you could always put it in a pot and boil it and the whole thing will be done in a few hours. oh and no smell.





codykrr said:


> Yeah, sorry, I like my nasal bones intact. It might stink, but its far better quality.
> 
> I found a cheap plastic 55 gallon drum. thinking about trying that this year!


.....And I don't want the teeth to fall out.

BTW, keep the water around 95 degrees and it only takes about 10 days.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

Arrowwood said:


> After googling around some, I read that boiling can shrink the skull, and crack teeth too, so I just steamed the skull for a little while and cleaned it up again before soaking it.
> 
> Next year I'll try to get a colony of those Dermestid beetles going before hunting season. They charge a hundred bucks around here to clean a deer skull.


If you'll do your research on the beetles, you're gonna have more than $100 involved.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ecm said:


> .....And I don't want the teeth to fall out.
> 
> BTW, keep the water around 95 degrees and it only takes about 10 days.


They dont...I mean, they didnt. On the few skulls I have done, only had a few teeth fall out. Maybe thats why you lost teeth...had the water to warm.

Also a dermisted beetle colony isnt that costly. I know guys who sell them dirt cheap. thats a plus of being into the insect/tarantula hobby....I can get pretty much any bug, I need. 

I will say dermisted beetles arent the easiest to rear either. Also you will find they tend to stink just about as bad as a macerating skull(just not for as long) without the properly vented setup.


----------



## ecm (Oct 7, 2005)

codykrr said:


> They dont...I mean, they didnt. On the few skulls I have done, only had a few teeth fall out. Maybe thats why you lost teeth...had the water to warm.
> 
> Also a dermisted beetle colony isnt that costly. I know guys who sell them dirt cheap. thats a plus of being into the insect/tarantula hobby....I can get pretty much any bug, I need.
> 
> I will say dermisted beetles arent the easiest to rear either. Also you will find they tend to stink just about as bad as a macerating skull(just not for as long) without the properly vented setup.


I don't loose any teeth, which is why I use the maceration method. Teeth stay in, bones don't get brittle, antlers don't turn funny colors because of too much heat, plus...I don't have to tend to a pot for 4+ hours. I start the skulls, then work on all the other stuff in my shop.


----------



## actaxidermy (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd use dermestids if you are not boiling, their container can be kept warm and insulated all seasons. Start your own colony from locals if you don't want to buy them, they will be better adapt to your region also and once you get them up to about 2-3000, put your heads in one at a time after thawing, and let them do the work. Whatever works best for you though


----------



## dwightshrute (Aug 7, 2011)

codykrr said:


> Yeah, sorry, I like my nasal bones intact.


It always cracks me up when redneckone chimes in trying to suggest boiling (with an avatar showing the delicate bones missing).


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

^ easy now..be nice lol. 

I actually know a few guys who actually dont like the nasal bones. seen them chisle them out..true story.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

codykrr said:


> ^ easy now..be nice lol.
> 
> I actually know a few guys who actually dont like the nasal bones. seen them chisle them out..true story.


yep i cut out all the small bones, inside of the skull is clean and empty. I guess to each his own. never had anyone look at my work and complain or have a bad compliment.


----------

